# How much did hormone replacement cost you?



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

Gels, pills, shots, subdermal pellets....Aside from the dr visit what did it cost you? I'm looking at getting checked out for low t. I know up front there will be a dr visit, lab visit, then another dr visit to check the results I'm sure. Beyond that what am I looking at? I don't have insurance so I'm looking for whatever deals I can find....


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My husband pays $75 a week for shots.


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

i'm not liking the sound of that....then again Androgel goes for 700 bucks retail if you don't have insurance...


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Always remember that you can shop pharmacies for prices and be sure and let your endo know that cost is a concern. We see lots of ads for expensive drugs, but there are lots of generic options out there. Generic drugs are also no less effective than name brand drugs, they're just older and no longer under patent protection.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Blood work is about $250 per test. Do about 2x per year.

Test is about $100 per vial. That should last 10 weeks.

You shouldn't need aromatase inhibitors at TRT dosages. If you are still thinking about kids, you will want to include hCG. I am not sure of the rough costs on that.

TRT is not that expensive, when you consider the massive health benefits.


----------



## Zookeepertomany (Jun 27, 2013)

Try the Low T Center. They have offices in Texas and a website. Might give you an idea of all costs involved.
While we have never used them, they have been in the news here since they opened one here.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't want to sound like an advertisement for any place. I don't get any compensation for referrals, but any one that would like info on the place I use, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

$25 every 2 weeks for shots at dr office with insurance. Cream is about twice as high. My insurance would rather pay the dr I guess.


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

Mens Health Clinic Houston TX Weight Loss Premature Ejaculation Issues This Place Offers An All Inclusive Exam, Test, And Personalized Compound For 300 Bucks Flat Fee. No Insurance Accepted. If You Read The Faq They Have A Boner Guarantee. Idk If There Are Any Members Here That Know Anyone That Has Used Them Let Me Know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Justaguy1 (Jul 16, 2013)

lowt.com 200.00 a month including everything. If you use it please message me so I can get a referral.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

one_strange_otter said:


> Mens Health Clinic Houston TX Weight Loss Premature Ejaculation Issues This Place Offers An All Inclusive Exam, Test, And Personalized Compound For 300 Bucks Flat Fee. No Insurance Accepted. If You Read The Faq They Have A Boner Guarantee. Idk If There Are Any Members Here That Know Anyone That Has Used Them Let Me Know.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is probably not testosterone replacement. This clinic probably provides an injectable trimix for erectile dysfunction. If you are trying to solve ED this stuff works near 100%.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

stretch said:


> this is probably not testosterone replacement. This clinic probably provides an injectable trimix for erectile dysfunction. If you are trying to solve ed this stuff works near 100%.


with some side effects.....


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Very few side effects.

Priapism if not dosed correctly.
Scarring or bruising if not administered correctly (Can lead to Pyronies(sp) disease)

In my estimation, fewer than the PDE5 drugs with more consistent results.

And in some situations, a return to normal function after extended usage.

Good luck,
Stretch


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

Insurance actually covers this for me now so it only costs about $25 every 10 weeks. 
I had different insurance before and it was not covered and it cost about $150 every 10 weeks.
I've been on it for close to 3 years.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Weekly injection at doctor's office, $20. Three month mail order supply (with insurance) about $50.


----------

